# Newbie Renovation



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I am about to start on my first renovation project to live in then sell in a few years. I obviously wont be doing all the work myself but alot of the "non-specialty items" I will. I know this is somewhat vague but I am just trying to prepare a budget for the project. Any insight I can get behind remodeling would be awesome. 

Here is what I know about the house.
Built in 1830, 2552 sq ft.
2.5 baths
Electrical heat, would replace with forced hot water/oil.
Some of the electrical has been replaced, the rest will surely need to be replaced as well.
Plumbing most likely needs to be replaced.
Floors need to be re-finished.
Needs insulation - walls are horsehair/plaster. 
Interior needs to be painted.
Exterior needs to be painted.
Bathroom needs to be redone- will do rest later.

Most of the above I can do myself besides plumbing and electrical and heating. Where I need your guys' help is trying to budget for each item. For old houses, is the cellulose blow type insulation sufficient? with electrical, do I need to rip out all interior wallboards to replace the lines or can they be ran without removing walls? For reference, what is the average cost/sq ft you need to consider for a studs up renovation? And for a partial renovation (not full gut)?

Thanks!:notworthy


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you are married, 
budget for couples therapy,
and 2 (two) divorce attorneys. :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

So weird, I never hear or seen yet any wall with.. *horse's hairs* in it!! ???


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> So weird, I never hear or seen yet any wall with.. *horse's hairs* in it!! ???


You dont live in the Northeast then!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

SelfContract said:


> So weird, I never hear or seen yet any wall with.. *horse's hairs* in it!! ???





truckkin said:


> You dont live in the Northeast then!


Nor the Midwest.
.....or
Just not very observant? :laughing:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Horse hair is very common around here also. Not surprised anymore to find a wall cavity filled with oats either. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

So does anyone have any answers to the questions? =)


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

85-105k make sure you upgrade all of the plumbing in the rest of the house while your doing the bathrooms


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

truckkin said:


> So does anyone have any answers to the questions? =)


If you are in the trades,
surely you must know that
even if you weren't nearly
so vague, there is no way
we can answer you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I cant get my dog to quit chewing on those old hunks of plaster. Horse hair was like the fiberglass before fiberglass.
They didnt fill the wall cavities with horse hair, just old shoes, bottles, broken glass, razor blades, rats, silver ware, you know the usual.


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

neolitic said:


> If you are in the trades,
> surely you must know that
> even if you weren't nearly
> so vague, there is no way
> we can answer you.


Yes but if you are in the remodeling business, you probably have an idea of what a home that size built in the 1800's is costing to remodel if you have done a few of them. I understand not every home is the same, but a ballpark budget range.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

truckkin said:


> Yes but if you are in the remodeling business, you probably have an idea of what a home that size built in the 1800's is costing to remodel if you have done a few of them. I understand not every home is the same, but a ballpark budget range.


Knowing that everything is more
expensive "in the Northeast,"
around here the *floor* would be 
$60-80k for that list in basics mode,
_Here is what I know about the house.
Built in 1830, 2552 sq ft.
2.5 baths
Electrical heat, would replace with forced hot water/oil.
Some of the electrical has been replaced, the rest will surely need to be replaced as well.
Plumbing most likely needs to be replaced.
Floors need to be re-finished.
Needs insulation - walls are horsehair/plaster.
Interior needs to be painted.
Exterior needs to be painted.
Bathroom needs to be redone- will do rest later.
_
...before you start to find 
all of the stuff you never dreamed of.
And this is for the house in *my*
imagination, probably totally
unrelated to the one you're in.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

and i came up with 85-105k in my previous post

So lets call it 85K? May be we can start an internet estimating company Neo?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> and i came up with 85-105k in my previous post
> 
> So lets call it 85K? May be we can start an internet estimating company Neo?


As long as I am well paid 
for them, and in no way
bound by them.....
Yeah, that could be fun. :laughing:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait for the day I give an estimate and the homeowner says "This guy on the internet said it would only cost xxxx"


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

platinumLLC said:


> I can't wait for the day I give an estimate and the homeowner says "This guy on the internet said it would only cost xxxx"


All internet estimates are worth 
just a bit less than what you pay
for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

SelfContract said:


> So weird, I never hear or seen yet any wall with.. *horse's hairs* in it!! ???


Be thankful, that chit sux to rip out


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

1830, 2500 sqft 2.5 baths.

My only question is how many times has it been added on to, closed off, boxed in, connected or what ever you want to call it.

My head hurts just attempting to think about it.

What ever you think it might be, take that number times 3.1417.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 1830, 2500 sqft 2.5 baths.
> 
> My only question is how many times has it been added on to, closed off, boxed in, connected or what ever you want to call it.
> 
> ...


Yes, 139 years of idiots
with a better idea! :clap:
That will be interesting 
in the  extreme. :thumbsup::clap::laughing:


----------



## Pennyroyal's (Sep 24, 2005)

truckkin said:


> Yes but if you are in the remodeling business, you probably have an idea of what a home that size built in the 1800's is costing to remodel if you have done a few of them. I understand not every home is the same, but a ballpark budget range.


I did one *total* re do, 1895 house...that had been converted to a 3 plex...horsehair and all....took three of us carpenters...plus the tradesmen (plumbers, electricians, tile men etc.) over 
14 mos. 
It is a show case now. It cost them...ummmmm...well ...my bill was over 200k. then add in the trades... They are still raving about the outcome. Location,location,location.....cash, sweat, headaches...good luck. Hey!, have you seen the movie MONEY PIT? It would be worth it right about now.


----------

